# Don't try this



## JamKart (Mar 7, 2003)

How not to drive


----------



## dimitt (Apr 21, 2004)

hilarious.... only in the states!


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

The British Army on LSD on the main site is fantastic.

The Jap TV reality show was quite interesting too.....


----------



## JamKart (Mar 7, 2003)

What about this one in the swimming pool 
 :lol:

In fact you can waste a whole night on this web site


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

garyc said:


> The British Army on LSD on the main site is fantastic.
> 
> The Jap TV reality show was quite interesting too.....


The LSD one had me in stitches.


----------

